# Black and Yellow Garden Spider



## Lee Woodie (Aug 9, 2010)

Wacthing it's trap


----------



## marknga (Aug 10, 2010)

Great picture. 
I love seeing them around the house (and knowing where they are) but walking the woods in the predawn darkness and catching one in the forehead is not a favorite activitiy.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 10, 2010)

They are cool spiders.  Fine capture, Lee.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Aug 10, 2010)

Great shot,NWCO.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 10, 2010)

Mighty fine capture!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 11, 2010)

Writing Spider!  My grandmaw use tell me if it wrote your initials in it's web you'd wake up dead!!


----------



## carver (Aug 11, 2010)

cool shot there Lee


----------



## JR-BR549 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've hit a few of them myself! Nice pic


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya done good on that one NW


----------

